# Fungus/Fin Rot On Our Boy!



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Yesterday noticed, what appears to be, fin rot/fungus on Stormy's tail fin. The fin is somewhat frayed with some white tips. Quickly done a 25% W/C and vacuumed some of the gravel. Did see some gravel debris in the water that was taken out. Added 3 eyedropper drops of Prime before putting freshwater into tank. When wife got home, we noticed some white color on his face. Went to Wal Mart and bought Jungle Lifeguard All In One Treatment for ick and fungus. Also bought aquarium salt, but didn't use it. Started the Treatment thing........one tablet per day x 5 days, wait another 24 hrs and then do a 25% W/C. As per directions, also took out the carbon cartridge. Will put in new one after treatment. 

Also last night, seen the large ghost shrimp go after Stormy again after I gave him a pellet. Wife and I both said "that's enough!" Took that shrimp OUT!! Stormy looks more relaxed now.

Our boy, Stormy, hasn't lost his appetite! He sucked up 4 Omega One Buffet pellets this morning. I slowed the water current down so he can get the pellets better, but one got by him. He turned and grabbed it in the middle of the tank. I watched him eat each one. Still having an appetite is a good thing! 

Also noticed this morning that the white spots on both sides of his face are gone, but will continue thru the entire ick/fungus treatment. So far this Jungle Lifeguard stuff is doing its job! 

Last night, did notice that the last artificial plant in the tank had black spots on some of the leaves. Was told that was due to nitrates, even though our nitrate number is a low 20. So, took it out and will replace w/ a live plant. Then we will have ALL live plants in the tank.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't be surprised if the dots start coming up on the glass and gravel even the live plants. It's just algae and it will go away. You won't be avoiding it forever. A lot of bettas have a fin-nipping issue so don't be too surprised if the frays stay. Sounds like he's doing better though keep us updated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Just read online that aquarium salt definitely should *NOT* be used if the tank has live plants in it. So, will take the salt back to Wal Mart tonight. The Jungle Lifeguard All-In-One looks like it is working anyway. No more white tips on his tail fin or on his face! Got three more doses to give, then wait 24 hours and do 25% w/c, Prime and new carbon cartridge filter. Now we know why this Jungle Lifeguard stuff was so highly recommended by online reviews.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Be careful replacing your filter cartridge. Does your filter also have a plastic sponge in it?


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Our filter system is the carbon cartridge w/Bio-Wheel type. Most, if not all, of our beneficial bacteria is on the Bio-Wheel. We were told, when we bought this aquarium (Marineland Eclipse 5, 5 gallon hexagon) not to replace the Bio-Wheel until it gets really, really bad looking........which wouldn't happen for a long time. With the cartridge, instructions say to change every two weeks to a month, but, as advised by a member here, when doing a W/C, clean it in the old water that was taken out of the tank and put it back in. I have done that. But, since this treatment we are doing was for a bad "fungus" thing, when I do the 25% W/C on Tuesday, will put in a new cartridge then.



Flint said:


> Be careful replacing your filter cartridge. Does your filter also have a plastic sponge in it?


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

This is our last day to drop a "treatment" tablet into the tank. So far, things look good. This morning, my wife told me she could see some specs of crud floating around in the tank. I told her that was because, per directions on the "treatment" box, the carbon cartridge filter was taken out during the treatment. However, our Bio-Wheel is still running (spinning).

On Tuesday, will do a 25% W/C, add Prime, add new carbon cartridge and a new live plant. So, all of our plants will be live ones.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay. And yes, you shouldn't change the cartridge after this until it literally starts decomposing. It actually holds a lot of BB, too. Is Stormy doing okay?


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

He's doing fine and swimming around nicely.........not like last Wednesday night when he was pretty much staying on the bottom of the tank in one spot. We don't see any white on him anymore. And, his appetite? He's eating fine! Not spitting out anything. 

Sure glad we nab this fungus/fin rot thing in the butt when we did! 



Flint said:


> Okay. And yes, you shouldn't change the cartridge after this until it literally starts decomposing. It actually holds a lot of BB, too. Is Stormy doing okay?


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, back at it again..........fungus/fin rot!

Noticed some definite white in his blue Dorsal fin and it looks sort of twisted. We are going to do the entire Jungle Lifeguard treatment to him and the aquarium again (started last night). He ate one pellet this morning, but pretty much stays floating at the surface in the back of the tank. Obviously we can see some debris floating around in the tank due to no carbon cartridge filter in the tank right now.........during treatment. This treatment worked perfect last time, but I'm not sure about this time. Will just have to "wait and see". 

Heck, we've only had him since Feb 16th of this year and already have had to bouts with fungus/tail rot. Wonder what gives there?
But, then again, we are Beginners since this is our first aquarium/fish.


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, he is still eating! He ate 2 pellets an hour ago. I can see the white fungal fin rot on his dorsal fin and a little on another fin. I turned out the aquarium light and I see him swimming around a little more now, but he still spends some time just "hanging out" at the surface in the back. 

If this Jungle Lifeguard 5-day tablet treatment doesn't work, I read about Pimafix treatment. How's that stuff..........better than the Jungle Lifeguard? Only thing that I can think of that made this happen again was that I didn't vac the gravel good enough. Don't think the ghost shrimp contributed to this, but don't know. I've been doing a 20 to 25% w/c w/Prime every week to ten days. Before, to look at our tank, the water was crystal clear


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Are you 100% sure that it is fin rot? Clean water and good nutrition should take care of that in the early stages. 

If it is bacterial fin rot and it doesn't get better without treatment, you should be using a gram-negative bacterial med like Furan2 or Triple Sulfa. Don't forget to remove any charcoal from your filters if you have any in there while treating.

I'm pretty sure that the Marineland eclipse has one of those rectangular blue filter pads that sit to the right of the bio-wheel. If that's the same one you have, it has charcoal in it.

You can remove it and cut a piece of rectangular filter floss to fit the cavity. If it's fairly new, put it back in after treatment to remove meds from the tank.

Good luck, I hope your fish heals up quickly.


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Not charcoal...........carbon cartridge. It says "carbon" right on the 3-pac package and it sits to left of our bio-wheel. Anyway, we did remove it, but left the bio-wheel in and running. We put the cartridge in a small bucket of tank water until the treatment is done, then put back in. 

We just started, last night, a 5-day tablet treatment of Jungle Lifeguard. We used that the last time we had this happen (end of last month). It done a great job! Don't know what will happen this time though. Wait and see. 

He hasn't lost his appetite......4 Omega One Buffet pellets this AM and a bite of Frozen Bloodworm this afternoon for a snack. Gobbled the bloodworm right up. 



Romad said:


> Are you 100% sure that it is fin rot? Clean water and good nutrition should take care of that in the early stages.
> 
> If it is bacterial fin rot and it doesn't get better without treatment, you should be using a gram-negative bacterial med like Furan2 or Triple Sulfa. Don't forget to remove any charcoal from your filters if you have any in there while treating.
> 
> ...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry if I sounded cryptic, the charcoal is made of carbon. Carbon is the common term used. 

I must be thinking of barbecuing tonight - LOL.


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Now into our 5th day of treatment and white stuff still showing in fins. Dorsal fin looks half gone and looks a little twisted, but looks like he is swimming around fine. He hasn't lost his appetite at all thru the treatment. 

Will finish this treatment, do a 50% w/c, Prime and 24 hours later put in another 3.38oz of TSS. Have our carbon cartridge out, but bio-wheel is where most of our bb is at and bio-wheel was left in during treatment (advised to us). So, TSS will add the bb we will need. 

We really don't know what our betta, Stormy, has on 2 fins, but w/his appetite still great and swimming around nicely (seems), don't know what to do next. 

One thing we *DON'T* want to do is..........over medicate the aquarium/him! 

After this treatment, w/c, Prime and TSS, will keep doing 20% (or higher) w/c and adding Prime and HOPE his fins get better. 

Anymore recommendations/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Can you post a few pictures? Preferably close ups?


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Will *TRY*! 

Unfortunately, posting pics can be hard depending personal Internet settings and other things. But, again, will try.



Romad said:


> Can you post a few pictures? Preferably close ups?


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is a photo of him showing part of dorsal fin gone and condition of tail fin. Photo taken yesterday/posted today.


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Today is the last day for the Jungle Lifeguard treatment. Tomorrow I do a 25% (or more) w/c along with Prime. Just before doing the w/c, will put the old carbon cartridge back in the aquarium.......it's been sitting in some tank water. Also, while doing the w/c, will try to vacuum as much of the gravel as I can. I think that that was the problem that might have caused this fin problem. I was doing w/c's, but unless a person is doing a combo of a w/c and vacuuming the gravel, debris under the gravel stays. I was only sucking the water out of the aquarium with the vacuum, not going across/into the gravel. 

On Thursday, will check the water parameters to see if a mini-cycle is needed. Had to do one w/TSS after we done the last Jungle Lifeguard treatment on the 1st of this month. But, we have a new 3.38oz bottle of TSS ready, if needed. 

Before any questions are asked about doing a mini-cycle, our bio-wheel was left in and running during the med treatment and the med treatment most likely killed most of the bb on the bio-wheel. It's the bio-wheel, not the carbon cartridge that holds our bb. 

After that, we will monitor his fins and go from there. One thing is for sure, we won't do another med treatment for at least a couple of weeks........don't want to over-medicate him. Hopefully some 25% or more w/c's and gravel vacuuming will help his fins get better.


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

*UPDATE*

Last Thursday (May 1st), started doing 40% water changes every-other day and adding Stress Coat Plus. During that time period, also vacuumed the gravel twice. Today will be our last "every-other day" water change. We will now do a water change every 3rd day for a week. After that, regular once-a-week water changes, but will continue using the Stress Coat Plus for healing/regrowth. His water temp is 84 w/the 10W Mini Heater plugged in (not adjustable). Was told the warmer water temp will help with healing, but if the water temp goes above 84, b/c of high outside temp, will unplug 'til nighttime. We want a healing/healthy beta, not a COOKED one!

Appears the fin rot has stopped.......no white spots showing. At least half of his dorsal fin is gone and some little holes in his anal fin, but he doesn't seem to have trouble swimming. And, still has his appetite! 

Think we will take out the Floating Betta Log for awhile. He isn't sleeping in it like he use to. Will check his water parameters tonight. Have a bottle of TSS ready to go in if need be. 

Today he's not real happy with us b/c it's his "fasting" day. 

Any other recommendations?


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

*ANOTHER UPDATE:*

Now doing a 20 to 40 percent w/c every 3 days or so for a week or so. Have changed back to using Prime from using Stress Coat Plus. Tested his water parameters this past Sunday and ammonia was slightly high (between 0 and 0.5). Have a 3.38 oz. bottle of TSS ready to put in shortly (but NOT the same day I do a w/c). Some extra bb won't hurt anything and will bring that ammonia level completely down to 0. 

Turn the heater on sometimes at night, but turn it off in the morning. It's just too warm outside (here in northeastern Florida) to have it on during the day. 

Don't know when his fins will grow back, but appears the bacteria is gone. Won't do another med treatment..........just the w/c's, Prime and vacuum the gravel. 

We are going to get another Mixed Nerite Snail since two are recommended for a 5 gallon tank. Have one Ghost Shrimp, but might get one more.


----------

